# Vacation end



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I have to say my 2 weeks of vacation this year where excellent. I've shot more ducks and more different species this year already than last year combined. 

This past week has slowed a bit with a ton of blue bills on the bay. The mallards have gotton a little scarce compared to a week ago today, the sky was filled with them. 

Species I have shot this year already include:

Blue and Greenwing teal
Black duck
widgeon
wood ducks
gadwall
red heads
mallards
pintails 

Here's a pick of the pintail. Wanted to get him mounted but his colors weren't fully in yet and had a lot of white in his head still.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Good work, wish we had some better numbers in the southern half of the state.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

good way to start off the season. i save my vacation till later in the year. have a week at thanksgiving and a week at christmass and another thrown in between. soon very soon.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Freyed, I may run into you up there then because i have 3 weeks of vacation to burn if they let me take it.... I have everything ready to go and can't get out....lol ... If I don't get to go soon there may be a data warehouse director position available.... 

I thought I was going to get out Sunday but my Mother inlaw broke her back and wrist and her Parkinsons has gone south. So I am watching the kids while my wife finds her an assisted living center.... maybe next week


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

D.M. where will you be hunting??


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a couple of fields close by but up north (Lake Erie) it will probably be Pickeral Creek or Willow Point .... sold the layout and grizzly with the blind and stove to cook eggs, sausage and coffee on .... I always ended up eating alone anyway ....lmao... NOW people want to come along ...lol now I know why the creator installed humor in every unit... 

Its cool I get more folks to go fishing on the new to me boat...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

D.M. ,give me a shout if you wanna hunt as i have the boat and avery blind. hunted cleveland today in the afternoon.only stickbills flyin.got 1 mallard.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck guys.
Van, I will be on the walls Monday morning if all go's as planned.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ten days to go then i get some time off,hope we don,t have a freeze yet we were out this morn and it was the best i,ve had in a long time,we ended up with nine mallards and two woodies,three of us.lots of birds in the air right after legal time,got my first double today two with one shot,those bb knocked them down today,going back in morn and try again,should be as good with erie ripping up this evening might send some ducks inland.


----------

